# Edit "legato transition" speed in Kontakt?



## Batrawi (May 4, 2019)

Is there a way to edit the speed of a true legato transition under the hood within Kontakt? If yes, would appreciate if you can direct me to a step-by-step reference as I'm not so knowledgeable with Kontakt script/editing

Thanks


----------



## rottoy (May 4, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> Is there a way to edit the speed of a true legato transition under the hood within Kontakt? If yes, would appreciate if you can direct me to a step-by-step reference as I'm not so knowledgeable with Kontakt script/editing
> 
> Thanks


Go into the group editor and select all the folders that contain the legato transitions (sometimes there's only one, depending on how it's scripted). 






Then: Fiddle around with the ADSR until you've reached a satisfactory result.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 4, 2019)

That's just going to shape the volume but won't change the speed of legato transitions.


----------



## rottoy (May 4, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> That's just going to shape the volume but won't change the speed of legato transitions.


You are correct, of course. 
But short of going into every sample and tweaking the start time, or putting Time Machine on the legato group(s) to tweak the length, I think this is a decent way to tweak the sound of the legato transitions.


----------



## Batrawi (May 4, 2019)

Thanks rottoy, I already have fiddled around with ADSR before but never remember it had an effect on legato speed...will give it another try as per your recommendation though.

I'm mainly looking to tweak/time-stretch the legato transitions as to become longer than they were originally recorded...not sure if this is really something doable, but I assume it should


----------



## rottoy (May 4, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> I'm mainly looking to tweak/time-stretch the legato transitions as to become longer than they were originally recorded...not sure if this is really something doable, but I assume it should


I think changing the groups to Time Machine groups would be the only option for you, then.
I'm not sure on the efficacy of that measure, though.

Why am I still here when Kontakt master EvilDragon can enlighten you? 
Good luck!


----------



## Batrawi (May 4, 2019)

rottoy said:


> changing the groups to Time Machine group



Thanks. Is there maybe a guide for how this can be done


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (May 4, 2019)

The MODULATION area is the wrong place. You can try to offset the SAMPLE START of the legato transitions in the SOURCE area with the MOD option. 

I'm using this all the time for LASS. In the WAVE EDITOR the start points of the legato transitions can be moved to the left, so that more of the recorded transition sound is heard.

But I think it's not possible with every library. Try googling on how to change the sample start!


----------



## rottoy (May 4, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> Thanks. Is there maybe a guide for how this can be done



Again, select all the groups.





And then select any of the Time Machine options in the drop-down menu found in the "Source" area.





Then fiddle with the "Speed" knob to your hearts content.


----------



## Batrawi (May 4, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> The MODULATION area is the wrong place. You can try to offset the SAMPLE START of the legato transitions in the SOURCE area with the MOD option.
> 
> I'm using this all the time for LASS. In the WAVE EDITOR the start points of the legato transitions can be moved to the left, so that more of the recorded transition sound is heard.
> 
> But I think it's not possible with every library. Try googling on how to change the sample start!



Thanks. Actually I mainly want to do this with LASS. Would you explain to a dummy the way you do it? (no need to repost if it's similar to how rottoy alreadg explained). Also is this equivalent to LASS' built-in legato tweak? As I already fiddled with that a lot but didn't get the result I want...probably coz it does not stretch the transition


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (May 4, 2019)

It's a total different way. LASS legato are very "tight", in my opinion, which allows fast playing, but lacks of the transition sound. This tweak is amazing and makes the legatos way better for slower stuff, it's night and day. It took me a lot of time to figure this out.

I'm not at my computer, but I try my best:

1) Open WRENCH mode.

2) Select all the legato interval samples with the SHIFT key (they are called this way, I believe it's 12 ones for up/12 ones for down intervals) and set the edit flag (the way rottoy described it).

3) In the SOURCE area, choose SAMPLER mode instead of DFD. This allows you to change the sample start, but will load the samples into RAM, I believe. I'm not an expert if this is the correct way, sorry to say!

4) Click on MOD. Select CONSTANT as modulator.

5) On the right side, choose SAMPLE START instead of PITCH.

6) Click on INVERT <> so that it's highlighted in yellow. Now you can move the slider to the right. The more to the right, the more of the transition is heard. This means the more to the left the sample start is pushed in the WAVE EDITOR.


OPTIONAL: In step 4 you can choose e.g. VELOCITY instead of CONSTANT as modulator, so that each time you hit a key, you get a different transition, and not the same. The slider defines the maximum value. If you click on MODULATION SHAPER next to INVERT you can define a response curve, too.


Often it doesn't work and I have pitch problems when choosing SAMPLE START in step 5. So it's better to select only interval 2 up to 12 with the SHIFT key first and add interval 1 as the last one to the selected group. Don't ask me why, but it works.


----------



## Batrawi (May 4, 2019)

Many many thanks @Pixelpoet1985 . This is exactly how I intend to use LASS as well. Will give this a try once I'm at my PC...just bear with me in case I got stuck with this process(hopefully not)...but again many thanks in advance. Thanks to you @rottoy as well for your support


----------



## Batrawi (May 4, 2019)

Great it worked
Now I feel that I've unlocked a new library with this method! It also works interestingly well in combination with some tweaking in LASS' built-in legato tweak!

Thanks a million guys


----------



## geronimo (Jul 24, 2019)

I can't find SAMPLE START destination as you describe, just for one group : can you help me, please ?

EDIT: I found it


----------

